# Burton Total Impact shorts



## robrob (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi guys, 

First time poster and hope this is the right section.

I bought a pair of Burton Total Impact shorts. After seeing the reviews on here and other places I picked the Large since everyone said they ran slightly tight. Now they've arrived and they're not all that tight. They're not what I would say loose, but they're not tight at all (like the compression shorts I usually wear) like I was expecting. And because of this the tailbone protector seems to be slightly below my tailbone unless I hike the shorts right up to my bellybutton.

Worn like this it's ok, and reasonably comfortable. But I'm not sure that's how they're meant to fit?

Do you think I should send them back? I can't quite tell if they fit fine, or not. I'm so used to tight compression shorts and it's what I was expecting.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

Send them back and ask for a smaller size. If you decide that actually these are the right size after trying to smaller ones, swap them again.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I wear mine over my base layers.


----------



## robrob (Oct 31, 2013)

Logan14 said:


> Send them back and ask for a smaller size. If you decide that actually these are the right size after trying to smaller ones, swap them again.


That's exactly what I'd do if I lived in the UK, but I have to ship internationally to get them back. So I'm worried I'd find the smaller ones might be too small.



ARSENALFAN said:


> I wear mine over my base layers.


That sounds good, I'll try that later on and see if that makes them fit any better. Thanks


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I've had these.
The fit doesn't sound right, the way you describe.
I'd swap them for the next smaller size.

And yes, those shorts are not as "compression" as most out there, which I like.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had a couple pairs of these (different versions) after I broke my tailbone years ago. I did notice they seemed to run big, so definitely size down.


----------

